# Budgie has something red in the beak...



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

Here guys i am attaching a photo of lemon.While playing with him my sis notice this weird red spot on his beak.Please check in the photo and recommend.
Please help

Here is the pic


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is so small I can barely see it, it may be a piece of food stuck to the beak, can you post a better picture of it?


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> It is so small I can barely see it, it may be a piece of food stuck to the beak, can you post a better picture of it?


ok it's still there and it's been above 24 hours i am so worried

i will post it pretty soon,pls wait










guess the pic is a bit better or if not then u can see that weird red stuff which has been doodled around


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The picture is too blurry, if it is not something stuck to the beak it may be a bruise.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The picture is much too blurry to tell what the spot is.
As Cody indicated, it may be a bruise. 
If it doesn't go away in a couple of days, try posting a better picture at that time.*


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

ok ,ty


----------

